
Ask HN: Help me choose a new pc monitor in 2019 - aogl
So it&#x27;s come time for me to upgrade my current monitor setup.<p>I run a macbook pro 2018 (top specs) as my primary machine, so looking for a new monitor to replace my 200 year old piece of junk secondary monitor I already have.<p>At work I run a Dell 34&quot; ultrawide curved display and it&#x27;s quite nice, have enjoyed the wide screen..<p>At home I have narrowed down my search to the following (comments with each):<p>- A.) Philips BDM4037UW&#x2F;00 40-Inch 4K UHD LCD PC Monitor- (3840x2160)- (Display Port, HDMI, VGA)<p>Looks like a nice option, curved and 4k, so offers decent screen real-estate<p>- B.) LG 43UD79 43 inch 4K UHD IPS Monitor (3840 x 2160, 4x HDMI, DisplayPort, USB-C, 350 cd&#x2F;m2, HDCP 2.2)<p>A slightly larger option, not curved, but seems to be a bit better overall than the Philips (43, IPS, USBC..)<p>- C.) Philips 499P9H&#x2F;00 48.8&quot; Super Widescreen VA W-LED Black Curved Multimedia Monitor (5120x1440&#x2F;5ms&#x2F;1xDP&#x2F;2xHDMI)<p>A lovely high resolution super ultrawide display, looks great and I&#x27;d choose this, but not sure if perhaps the vertical height offered by a 4k monitor would be better?<p>- D.) Samsung UE55MU9000TXXU 55-Inch Ultra HD Smart Curved UHD LED TV - Black<p>A low input lag curved tv monitor, essentially just going wild and seeing if perhaps this could be the best of both worlds?<p>I am primarily a software developer and spend most of my time writing code, testing it and browsing the web. Occasional gameplay, but would never dare call myself a professional.<p>What would you choose and why? Are there any obvious winners from this list? (or something else perhaps...)
======
taurath
They’re all too big, honestly. 40” wont get you good PPI to stare at 4K all
day. Max 32” I’d say.

